# Ferry Ticket



## Greycat (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello everybody.
I have just booked Dover to Calais and back for £85.00. Yesterday it was £75.00. Perhaps it is extra for booking on a Sunday.The last two trips I went by Speedferries, At that time I was driving a Renault camper van.This time when I tried to book with them they refused stating that my present van is too wide (Hymer).My question is where do I find the Sea France boat when I arrive at Dover. Would it be anywhere near Speedferries terminal. Question No 2. I have always bought travel insurance on past journeys, but is it realy nessesary.
Greycat


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

I had this as well with Sea France, £60 one night and £70 the next.
Just follow the ferry terminal sign to the end of the port road, I think it is the same area where speedferries left from, just a different lane. I am sure it is only Hoverspeed that departs or did depart from a different area, I am sure someone who has been there recently will advise.
Travel insurance, I would not contimplate going abroad without it, I have heard all sorts of horror stories like people being wheeled to cash machines on trolleys for money and crutches being taken off them at the airport.

Paul


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

No not near Speed ferries.

Go into the main ferry terminal off the Eastern Docks roundabout and follow the overhead signs for cars etc. NOT freight/lorries.
Even follow the cars etc. for about 400 yards.

The booking-in booths for SeaFrance and P&O are in the same general area with signs directing you to Sea France etc.
There are multiple booths so get in a line for one which has the green light for open.

After presenting your paperwork you will be given a hooked card to display by hanging it over your internal rear view mirror and given a lane number (repeated on the mirror card) Follow the other cars after gong through the booth area and look for your lane where you will wait until called to embark.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Greycat said:


> Hello question No 2. I have always bought travel insurance on past journeys, but is it realy nessesary.
> Greycat


Check this site and then consider the risks against the quote for the insurance.

Click here

It's a tough call


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The first ferry line is Norfolkline then Speedferries then either Sea France or PandO. Just follow the Sea France signs as you enter the Ferry terminal and you can't go wrong. I think Sea France is in the area of lines 20-25.


----------



## Greycat (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you all for your replys a great help. But I am afraid Oldskool 's advice did not work when I clicked it .I gather that travel insurance is a must after all.
greycat


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Insurance*

Not the cheapest, but look at the post office annual cover.

I used to be a travel rep overseas working for coach companies and all I can say is NEVER, EVER travel without insurance.

The EHIC (formerly E111) will only do so much.

Suppose you needed an air ambulance from Milan for Leeds for example. It would costs a fortune.

Don't risk it for the sake of £50.00 ish on an annual policy. It is less than a tank of fuel!

Rapide561


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Insurance of any sort, house, travel, motor, personal, family, third party is a total waste of money and time until you need it. Then it's too late unless you've got it!! Arm and a leg comes to mind. I always try to drive as if uninsured but that's not much good if the other guy has never heard of that dictum.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello Greycat

I find MTC (Motorhome Ticket Club) great for Ferry travel and / or Insurance.
Have a look here!

www.ferrytickets.net

Kind Regards
Frank

I do not work for MTC, or have any connection with them.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Greycat said:


> Thank you all for your replys a great help. But I am afraid Oldskool 's advice did not work when I clicked it .I gather that travel insurance is a must after all.
> greycat


try this http://tinyurl.com/actpe instead

8)


----------



## Greycat (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you for your concern gentlemen, I have now obtained travel insurance with a firm by the name of Atlas £59-00 for three of us.I have used this firm before.They just want to know about all your illneses and your age etc.I suppose it's better safe than sorry.
greycat


----------

